# Stapelverarbeitung bilder verkleinern



## bombolombo (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander

Ich muss mit Photoshop ca 400 Bilder verkleinern. Bei den bildern handelt es sich um freigestellte Weinflaschen in der Grösse 526*194. Die Zielgrösse ist 230*169.

Da Stargrösse und Zielgrösse nicht im selben Verhältnis sind muss der Platz links und rechts automatisch mit Weiss aufgefüllt werden. 

Wie krieg ich es hin, dass die Bilder nicht verzerrt werden und der restliche Platz mit weiss aufgefüllt wird?

Vielen Dank für eure Tips
Gruss Michi


----------



## Julchen36 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo bombolombo,

wenn Du für Dein konkretes Vorhaben in Photoshop eine Aktion aufzeichnest, dann kannst Du diese später unter Datei -> Automatisieren -> Stapelverarbeitung auswählen und so Deine Fotos von dem Quell - in ein Zielverzeichnis mit all Deinen gewünschten Anforderungen an Weißraum und Größe in einem Rutsch verändern lassen.

Grüßle Julia


----------



## crazymischl (27. Dezember 2007)

bombolombo hat gesagt.:


> [..] 526*194. Die Zielgrösse ist 230*169.[...]
> [...] links und rechts automatisch mit Weiss [...]



Wenn du diese Formate hast, musst du oben und unten mit weiß auffüllen aber egal 



Julchen36 hat gesagt.:


> [...] Aktion aufzeichnest [...] Datei -> Automatisieren -> Stapelverarbeitung



genau richtig: Aktion aufzeichnen: 
1) Bild-Bildgröße-230 bei Breite eintragen und Proportionen erhalten Häkchen dran
2) Bild-Arbeitsfläche Höhe: 169 und unten "weiß" auswählen

und dann mit Datei -> Automatisieren -> Stapelverarbeitung für dein Quellvereichnis ausführen
Mfg.Michi


----------

